# Retrograde pyelogram of duplex ureter



## Alisa Dinneen (Aug 28, 2009)

What would be the correct way to code for a Left ureteroscopy, double left retrograde pyelograms (due to the duplex left ureters)?  I am considering 52005, 50394, 74420-26, and 74420-26,76.  

Thanks for any ideas,
Alisa


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 31, 2009)

I would probably use 52351 and 74420-26 based upon the information provided.  
Did your doctor preform a cystourethroscopy or a cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy?  This would make a difference between the code selection of 52005 and 52351.  If the cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy was performed, 52005 should bundle with it.  
Also, I would only report 74420-26 once.  Modifier -76 makes me think of a complication and the procedure was repeated, probably later in the day.  I would make sure to put dx code 753.4 (I don't not have my ICD with me, so I am not sure this is the accurate code) for duplicate ureter.


----------

